# Feather stuck in throat!



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, just a few moments ago my cockatiel accidentally got the feather piece stuck in his throat. He coughed a couple of times but that's it, now he seems normal. What should I do, I can't get it out. In fact I can't even see it!
Would he be able to digest this? Would it be ok for him to drink water now? Please help us.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What makes you think it's a feather in his throat? If you can't see it, it's much more likely that it's just a piece of dust or feather casing.


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Because I saw it get in. It's the ones that are shaped like snowflakes. The reason I wasn't able to prevent it was because he was flapping his wings.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he's acting normal now, it will probably be fine. If it was just a little down feather, it will probably get balled up really small and either excreted or digested in his crop. I'm sure it's not that unusual for them to ingest pieces of feather, considering how much preening they do.  Just watch him, and if you notice breathing difficulty or changes in droppings which could indicate digestive problems, it might be time for a vet trip. But I think it's really unlikely that he'll have any problems because of it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My birds have down feathers stuck to their beaks all the time from preening, I bet they have to ingest some occasionally. I would say your bird is fine.


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for the replies He seems so


----------

